# FS-180 Service Manual



## Roger075 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi, I just picked up a older FS-180 trimmer. I've been able to get the the owners manual and the IPL but I can't locate the Stihl service manual. Does anyone have one that they can share?
Thanks,
Roger


----------



## Cope1024 (Feb 24, 2018)

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-beg-for-manuals-thread.68615/


----------



## Roger075 (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks!


----------

